# Why oh why



## hills.paul107 (Apr 14, 2018)

Why do people not believe that my Charlie is a cockatoo he I just big “he’s not a labradoodle”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Cockapoos come in all shapes and sizes.

Molly is much smaller than the vast majority we meet and people guess varying breeds such as yorkie cross or shiu tzu for her - does not both me though I enjoy their guessing attempts


----------



## Gaynor59 (Mar 27, 2017)

hills.paul107 said:


> Why do people not believe that my Charlie is a cockatoo he I just big “he’s not a labradoodle”
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Have you a picture. Some people say my Louis is tall for a cockapoo










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Just remembered I have a photo of Molly and Dudley cockapoo from this site


----------



## Jackson2017 (Jul 4, 2017)

We get this alot too!


----------



## Gaynor59 (Mar 27, 2017)

Jackson2017 said:


> We get this alot too!




Cockapoos vary so much , mollys legs look short compared to Louis , although I have to say Louis legs look longer since he was cut short .


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Louis is lovely 

They do vary so much - I see what you mean about Molls legs in those photos - they are reasonably long - she is just tiny all over compared to most we meet

This is a better photo


----------



## Gaynor59 (Mar 27, 2017)

2ndhandgal said:


> Louis is lovely
> 
> 
> 
> ...




See the difference a haircut makes










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

